# Kobe About To Get Poster-ized..........oh wait!!!



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

gotta love the athleticism and the BALLS to go up and come up with the block when you could easiliy become poster-ized.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Great defenders make great defensive plays!


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

lmao, what's your point? Plays like that happen in almost every game.



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Great defenders make great defensive plays!


And as shown the average ones can make good defensive plays every once in a while too.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Great defenders make great defensive plays!


Whats good IV haven't seen you much on the Lakers board. 

I co-sign this for sure.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> Whats good IV haven't seen you much on the Lakers board.
> ...


what up Jazzy! I pop in the home forum from time to time, but I mostly gotta defend the boys here in public, ya know. 

holla at cha boy!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> lmao, what's your point? Plays like that happen in almost every game.


No, they don't



> And as shown the average ones can make good defensive plays every once in a while too.


And no, he isn't.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kuskid</b>!
> 
> No, they don't
> 
> ...


I'm glad you took the initiative to go ahead explain the point because I planned on just ignoring him.

Thanks


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

Yes Kobe is an average defender. And that play isn't that special. No doubt it's a great play, but there could be threads made about plays just as good as that pretty much every day. They have seperate boards for each team for a reason. Something as little as this would probably be better suited to go there.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> Yes Kobe is an average defender.


Average players aren't perennial all league defenders. He's a great defender whether you choose to reckognize that or not.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> Yes Kobe is an average defender. And that play isn't that special. No doubt it's a great play, but there could be threads made about plays just as good as that pretty much every day. They have seperate boards for each team for a reason. Something as little as this would probably be better suited to go there.


Actually this wasnt just an ordinary play. This play sealed off a Lakers win last night.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Average players aren't perennial all league defenders. He's a great defender whether you choose to reckognize that or not.


lmao, and he actually deserved any of those? Hell no.



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually this wasnt just an ordinary play. This play sealed off a Lakers win last night.


Good for them, congratulations, the play isn't worthy of it's own thread.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> And that play isn't that special. No doubt it's a great play


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Again, a nice play by Kobe Bryant, and the anti-Kobe fans come in and contribute with the negativity. Hell, I don't like Kobe at all, but I can at least sit back and watch him make a good play without trying to degrade it. 



Nice play Kobe. The thing that impressed me about it was that he hung in the air waiting for Redd to take the ball up, and then he flat out stuffs him.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> lmao, and he actually deserved any of those? Hell no.


Another Classic trivial Kobe hater comment.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Another Classic trivial Kobe hater comment.


Another classic defense by a Kobe lover.

I don't hate Kobe, it was a great play, but there's no reason for this thread. *There wouldn't be a thread like this if the play was made by any other player.*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice play by Kobe, but big deal. You guys make a thread when the guy does anything. Thats what fuels most of the Kobe hater juice. We try to stay away from your mulitple Kobe threads, but we cant resist the juice, the bitter, bitter juice.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Moved. This thread seems like one with more regional interest than global interest.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Nice play by Kobe, but big deal. You guys make a thread when the guy does anything. Thats what fuels most of the Kobe hater juice. We try to stay away from your mulitple Kobe threads, but we cant resist the juice, the bitter, bitter juice.


See if you would just add some Hennessy to that juice it would be delicious!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> I don't hate Kobe, it was a great play, but there's no reason for this thread. *There wouldn't be a thread like this if the play was made by any other player.*


If it's no reason for this thread because if any other player would of had a spectacular game winning block there wouldn't be a thread, then just say that. Instead you say Kobe's an average defender, then you get confused as to whether it was a good play or a great play. Then you refuse to acknowledge him as a great defender because all of his many all league defensive awards..... he didn't deserve. That's hatin man!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This thread gets moved but the thread dedicated to Kobe's missesd dunk doesn't. :sigh:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hes had a lot of great blocks this year, this one, the one against the Nuggets, the one against the Kings and the one against the Sonics.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

Great play by Kobe

I'm still trying to figure out though why he was running around the court like an airplane...he looked like a goon


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Laker Freak</b>!
> This thread gets moved but the thread dedicated to Kobe's missesd dunk doesn't. :sigh:


Something I dont understand.. It's a Great Kobe play so it automatically has to go to the Lakers forum, Blah blah blah.. If it's a missed dunk it can stay on the NBA forum so Kobe haters can enjoy it.. Amazing!

Btw this is also a duplicate thread.. I'm either gonna merge this one with the other or close this one since it's getting off topic as it is.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> Something I dont understand.. It's a Great Kobe play so it automatically has to go to the Lakers forum, Blah blah blah.. If it's a missed dunk it can stay on the NBA forum so Kobe haters can enjoy it.. Amazing!
> ...


This is the type of thread that spews Kobe hatred.

I do not hate Kobe.

I hate the thousand threads donated to him. I swear, there is a thread for everything he does...

He dunks, he gets a thread.
He makes a block, he gets a thread.
He ties his shoes, he gets a thread.
He jerks off, he gets a thread.

That's what fuels the Kobe haters. Thats also why many people are beginning to hate Amare....bec. BigAmare is doing the same things.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

nice block!!!


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> If it's no reason for this thread because if any other player would of had a spectacular game winning block there wouldn't be a thread, then just say that. Instead you say Kobe's an average defender, then you get confused as to whether it was a good play or a great play. Then you refuse to acknowledge him as a great defender because all of his many all league defensive awards..... he didn't deserve. That's hatin man!


I said that in my first post!!!

You said Kobe is a great defender, and I responded as a *side note* that I don't think he's that great of a defender. So anytime somebody thinks Kobe isn't as good as you say he is or that he doens't deserve some awards he gets that's hating?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

drink up


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

I think it is worth noting that in the season series against Milwaukee, Redd has been totally locked down. 7 PPG on 19% shooting. Geez Kobe sucks...


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> drink up


Whatever. If that's what you guys have to think to try to make yourselves feel better then fine.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Whatever. If that's what you guys have to think to try to make yourselves feel better then fine.


huh? 

:laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I should upload a gif of Kobe getting blocked in crunch time. :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

So which previously banned member is bball251? It could be Jewelz, but I kind of doubt it. Maybe Chise? But he's supposed to be Jewelz. Maybe Jewelz is in fact Half-Amazing, since that guy was a Rockets fan. Perhaps one of them is jc76er's? No, bball251's grammar isn't _that_ bad. 

Either way, people with no lives will continue to somehow find their way into Kobe threads and talk about the person they hate the most. Funny....yet sad.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> I think I should upload a gif of Kobe getting blocked in crunch time. :laugh:


Can you also upload the Suns' infamous 2004 title run from last season while you're at it?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> huh?
> ...


:laugh: :laugh: Exactly.


----------



## Snicka (Dec 29, 2003)

Wasn't there just a thread about how high Lebron got on a dunk a week ago or so? I would say this play trumps that by far. 

Didnt notice such venom in that thread though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Hell, I don't like Kobe at all


 You can not be serious!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you also upload the Suns' infamous 2004 title run from last season while you're at it?


:laugh:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Snicka</b>!
> Wasn't there just a thread about how high Lebron got on a dunk a week ago or so? I would say this play trumps that by far.
> 
> Didnt notice such venom in that thread though.


Well it's Kobe we're talking about here, what's there to love about this guy...


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> So which previously banned member is bball251? It could be Jewelz, but I kind of doubt it. Maybe Chise? But he's supposed to be Jewelz. Maybe Jewelz is in fact Half-Amazing, since that guy was a Rockets fan. Perhaps one of them is jc76er's? No, bball251's grammar isn't _that_ bad.
> 
> Either way, people with no lives will continue to somehow find their way into Kobe threads and talk about the person they hate the most. Funny....yet sad.


Why is it so hard for you guys to believe that I don't hate Kobe? I'm just sick of there being a thread on the littlest thing he does. It was a great play, good for him, there's no need for an entire thread on the play though.
The only other thing I said is that I think Kobe is an average defender? So that means I hate him? He's one of the 5 best players in the entire NBA, is that an example of me hating him too? What I hate is people who make stupid threads about the littlest things he does.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Why is it so hard for you guys to believe that I don't hate Kobe? I'm just sick of there being a thread on the littlest thing he does. It was a great play, good for him, there's no need for an entire thread on the play though.
> The only other thing I said is that I think Kobe is an average defender? So that means I hate him? He's one of the 5 best players in the entire NBA, is that an example of me hating him too? What I hate is people who make stupid threads about the littlest things he does.


Then why post in these threads if you hate them so much? Some people like to see highlight dunks or defensive plays. There have been plenty of other Tmac, Wade, LeBron, etc. threads with their dunks and defensive plays. Don’t like it, don’t post in the thread.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

LOOK AT IV's SIGNATURE NUFF SAID!


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Why is it so hard for you guys to believe that I don't hate Kobe? I'm just sick of there being a thread on the littlest thing he does. It was a great play, good for him, there's no need for an entire thread on the play though.
> The only other thing I said is that I think Kobe is an average defender? So that means I hate him? He's one of the 5 best players in the entire NBA, is that an example of me hating him too? What I hate is people who make stupid threads about the littlest things he does.



UMM every big play gets a thread. CHeck out the NBA section.


----------



## bball251 (Nov 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why post in these threads if you hate them so much? Some people like to see highlight dunks or defensive plays. There have been plenty of other Tmac, Wade, LeBron, etc. threads with their dunks and defensive plays. Don’t like it, don’t post in the thread.


I don't "post in these threads". This is the first time I've ever posted in a thread like this. And I did it to express my frustration, and to request it be moved to a better spot, that being the Laker board. I have no problem with the thead now, these type of things belong in team boards, not the general nba board.


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ClayVTrainum</b>!
> I think it is worth noting that in the season series against Milwaukee, Redd has been totally locked down. 7 PPG on 19% shooting. Geez Kobe sucks...


I also think it's worth noting that in the season series against Milwaukee, Desmond Mason has been playing like the best SG in the league


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

look chise, were talking about WHO Kobe guarded....which was Redd. We do this because someone said Kobe's defense is nothing special. mason is irrelevant in this thread.


----------



## Lakerfan007 (Dec 2, 2004)

Jewelz this thread is about Kobe blocking Redd, not Mason you hater.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> I don't "post in these threads". This is the first time I've ever posted in a thread like this. And I did it to express my frustration, and to request it be moved to a better spot, that being the Laker board. I have no problem with the thead now, these type of things belong in team boards, not the general nba board.


Fair enough, just keeping you honest. 



> Originally posted by <b>Jewelz</b>!
> 
> 
> I also think it's worth noting that in the season series against Milwaukee, Desmond Mason has been playing like the best SG in the league


Hard to look like the best SG in the league when he's been playing the 3 most of the time. Plus Kobe guarded him on maybe 7 possessions during their two meetings this year anyway. 

Seriously Chise, your act is old and no one cares. Do the human race a favor and go evolve.


----------



## Lakerfan007 (Dec 2, 2004)

He's just another hater opening his mouth, hes just trying to twist things thats all. his Parents are probably tired of his old act and his hatred...


----------



## IanMFCFirPark85 (Dec 8, 2003)

That was tight and I loved his nice little run to the bench after it.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> Another classic defense by a Kobe lover.
> 
> I don't hate Kobe, it was a great play, but there's no reason for this thread. *There wouldn't be a thread like this if the play was made by any other player.*


i saw a thread like this about a Dwayne Wade block about a week ago on the NBA forum....

and bball251 goes down in 1.... ding ding ding

still champ-- shobe!!!


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> lmao, and he actually deserved any of those? Hell no.


:laugh:

True Hater scrub here.
F!


p.s. your dumb. the nba just doesnt hand out all-defending team awards to people who dont deserve it. Stupid.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>shobe42</b>!
> 
> 
> i saw a thread like this about a Dwayne Wade block about a week ago on the NBA forum....
> ...


 Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE! Sho-BE!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn you haters need to eat your Spinach. Ya'll are looking like Olive Oil right now. :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> Something I dont understand.. It's a Great Kobe play so it automatically has to go to the Lakers forum, Blah blah blah.. If it's a missed dunk it can stay on the NBA forum so Kobe haters can enjoy it.. Amazing!


One word...Minstrel.

However, if the title was something like "Kobe DPOY?", it might have had a better chance to stay in the General forum with the Laker hating mods there. Kobe has said he's trying to win the DPOY award, that's a topic for everyone and we've seen plenty of those in the general forum in the past. 



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> Can you also upload the Suns' infamous 2004 title run from last season while you're at it?


Owned.
 

:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bball251</b>!
> 
> I said that in my first post!!!
> 
> You said Kobe is a great defender, and I responded as a *side note* that I don't think he's that great of a defender. So anytime somebody thinks Kobe isn't as good as you say he is or that he doens't deserve some awards he gets that's hating?


Outside of my opinion and outside of your opinion of Kobe, NBA coaches, GM's, and reporters, etc...... have reckognized him as a great defender for years. You can play 'goony goo goo' all you want, but you know your a HATER!


----------

